# Liberatore guitars



## Demonofthefall (Mar 27, 2008)

Hey folks,

I heard Liberatore is an excellent luthier in Montreal.
I plan to order my first custom guitar from him but before throwing a few thousands munnies out of my pockets, I'm curious to see if any of you know the guy.

Any good or bad comment about him will be appreciated.
Thanks.


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

They are cool guitars, but their resale value is zero so make sure you order exactly what you want. Ive seen some sell on Ebay for less than Korean brands because they have no established identity in the marketplace................


----------



## Demonofthefall (Mar 27, 2008)

Accept2 said:


> They are cool guitars, but their resale value is zero so make sure you order exactly what you want. Ive seen some sell on Ebay for less than Korean brands because they have no established identity in the marketplace................


Well since a few Quebec artists use them I thought they would at least have some local reputation ... but I know for sure it's very hard to find a local buyer for expensive gear ...

I've tried one Liberatore guitar so far and it resonates better than the two somehow high-end guitars I've owned in the last couple of years: a Jackson SL2H-MAH and an ESP M-II. I always thought that most of the tone came from the amp but having tried these guitars, I'm tempted to reconsider or at least ponder things in a much more balanced way now ...

Knowing exactly what I want is definitely the toughest part ... I initially wanted a korina neck-thru guitar with an ebony fretboard but the luthier talked me out of it ... I might be going for a maple neck-thru mahogany body instead. I'm still unsure about the fretboard; ebony is really what I wanted but the guy really pushes for rosewood since it's much more stable to varying humidity conditions ...


----------

